# What's Your Favorite Way To Travel?



## SeaBreeze

What is your preferred way to travel for a long-distance trip?  I don't care very much for plane travel, and I never went a long distance by train.  I took a couple of long-distance bus (Greyhound) trips when I was a teenager, and I remember enjoying those.  Now that I'm older, I enjoy driving vacations in our truck...nice viewing the scenery, and we can stop whenever we want to.

What is your preferred way to travel?  Please take the poll and share your opinion!


----------



## Elzee

I have traveled by both plane and train. And I prefer train. I can get up and move around. I can, and even have to, go to a different car for my meals. It is not so crowded and there is more scenery than just looking at clouds, or seeing everything so small on the ground level. So, if I have the time to travel, I would choose the train. 

My husband and I have traveled great distances via car and the only way we will travel via car again is if we can take our time. Most times when we were traveling long distances via car, we traveled as quickly as we could, driving long hours and many miles each day. We promised ourselves we will never do that again. 

I don't mind the plane ride but it is the airports; getting through customs, waiting for my luggage, and worrying about whether or not I would be picked for a pat down, that really bother me about plane trips.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I haven't flown on a plane since they started that full body scan/x-ray nonsense.  I have enough exposure to radiation, without getting more at the airport.  I'd opt for the pat down.


----------



## Planxty

Walking, taking time to absorb my surroundings, also good for my back problems.


----------



## That Guy

I'm with Panxty.  Not much of a traveler, myself.  Grew up on the move and would rather stay in one place, now.  Walking and noticing the details is best.  Long distance?  If forced, I'll climb aboard a cattle-car plane but would love a train ride.


----------



## That Guy

Was just sitting outside enjoying my second cup of coffee and suddenly thought about this.  If I gotta travel, my chauffer will drive me to the airport where I'll get on my private jet.  (reference LOTTO thread...)

Now, I'm not talking Lifestyles of the Rich and Famous (spoiled and rotten).  Just the ease of someone else driving and lack of airport hassle.


----------



## FishWisher

Ya just can't beat an RV (not a _mobilehome_! They stay in permanent parks.). In my case, it's a class A motor home. Gas prices have taken some of the fun and economy out of it, though. But it's still barely cheaper overall if one isn't in a big hurry.

For me there's nothing like spending nights free in my own cozy home. While en route it's convenient, safe, and free to pull into Walmart and spend the night. And a bonus is that they have anything you may need. Don't knock it if you haven't tried it! Eating one's own food (As cheap as eating at home), using one'e own bathroom, and sleeping in one's own bed every night cannot be beat!

And it really should not be called camping nowadays. Now when the coach has air conditioning, hot shower, flats screen TV, and all the comforts of home. (Well... I do miss my hot tub.)

I've traveled coast to coast and border to border with my RV and have had a wonderful time! Check out my site below if you're interested.


----------



## rkunsaw

I like to go by car. You get to see the country and can change directions or stop anytime if you see something that interests you.

I definitely would not want to lumber around in a big RV. They are too limiting as to where you can go and I hate the thought of trying to maneuver one through traffic in an unfamiliar city.

I know you love yours Fishwisher, but they're not for me.


----------



## JustBonee

Planxty said:


> Walking, taking time to absorb my surroundings, also good for my back problems.



That's me too.  I've had it with any kind of road travel.   It's a back killer for me.
Have flown to some great places, Miami, San Francisco, Hawaii, but have no desire to ever fly again.  Sounds like way too many hassles involved these days.
 Train travel might be interesting if there were actually any trains going anywhere of interest.

Boats wasn't in the poll - as in cruises. .. did that once,  and after a 7 day excursion, I wouldn't want to do that again either. It was okay, but nothing to get excited about.
So I guess I'm homebound with my walking shoes!


----------



## That Guy

I could go for a magic carpet . . .


----------



## SifuPhil

In a palanquin, carried on the shoulders of my devoted students.


----------



## MercyL

I prefer travel by car or train, with train being the favorite of the two modes. Both car and train give travelers the chance to see and interact with their surroundings but, traveling by car leaves the driver focused on the road, not the scenery everyone else is enjoying. Train travel allows everyone in the party a chance to appreciate new surroundings and experiences.

I miss riding the train, and I don't think my sons have ever been on one.

When I was young, my mother and aunt would pack up the kids - that's myself, my sister and my cousin - and we'd hop the Texas Zephyr and ride it all the way to Lufkin, visiting the maternal grandparents. One of my fovrite parts of the train ride was eating in the dining car. We'd walk from coach all the way back to that second to the last car, sit down at a table covered with a white table cloth, and look at the menu.

We would sit there eating, and looking out the window for about an hour, sometimes longer. The staff was in no hurry for us to leave (I'm sure that had something to do with our being giggly kids having adventures) and we got a small taste of luxury fueled with grilled cheese sandwiches and Wonder Woman comic books.

Now, traveling seems kind of useless, for kids, that is. Children must stay locked in their car seats, now, so the auto industry has installed DVD players and back seat televisions. No more watching the scenery going by the window and learning how to deal with boredom without driving your parents crazy.

It's really too bad because you learn a lot about your country by driving across it, every once in a while.


----------



## romfty

I would rather spend two days on the road than two hours in the air.......hate flying! you are treated like cattle.  So it's the car and ferry for me when I go back to the UK.


----------



## Pappy

That Guy said:


> I could go for a magic carpet . . .



If they make a two-seat version, I'm with you, That Guy


----------



## basefare

I like cars. My motto is "why fly when you can drive." Rail is mostly a has been in USA.


----------



## JustBonee

So this is the future ...  New York to L.A. - 45 minutes or New York to China - 2 hours.  ??? 

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/futurama-in-real-life-high-speed-tube-transport-can-take-you-from-new-york-to-china-in-two-hours/


----------



## nan

Car is the way I like to travel, next followed by train and plane.


----------



## SeaBreeze

:bump:


----------



## fureverywhere

I haven't flown for years. Such a hassle nowadays, long lines, cramped seats, the ever present fear of engine problems or terrorism. I'd rather take the train. Bring my books and munchies and leave the driving to someone else


----------



## Lon

My Favorite Way To Travel Is  COMFORTABLY.


----------



## Bobw235

I hate flying. Much prefer to drive, which is why we bought the car we did earlier this year. I only fly when necessary.


----------



## Loulou

I enjoy going by train. I have no issues with flying, I just find it quite soothing to sit back on the train and look out the window. It also means not having to be there hours before departure


----------



## Ameriscot

I voted Plane, although I do love taking a train or doing a car trip.  However, unless we are travelling around Scotland or taking the train to London, our trips start with a long plane trip.  

I don't 'love' to fly or find it exciting any more, but I have done it so much that I know how to make it as painless as possible.  Got an 11 hour flight coming up - lots of engrossing books on my Kindle, some audiobooks on my phone, lots of films choices on the plane as well as games - I like to play Trivial Pursuit on the plane.  Oh, and a couple of packets of chocolate to supplement the meals  and lots and lots of gin and tonic.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am not much for planes, either.  I have traveled both by bus and train, and did enjoy both.  But I like the idea of car travel because I can be in charge of when I take a rest stop.*


----------



## HazyDavey

Train travel is my favorite, you can get up and move around to the different cars. Car/Truck travel also works for me, not so much bus or plane.


----------



## bluebreezes

I've got a question for those of you who have flown on overnight trips. What are some tips for falling asleep? I'd like to fly from the eastern US to Europe and most of the flights are overnight. Those lovely first class sleeper seats look great, but they're beyond my budget (eek!)


----------



## Ameriscot

bluebreezes said:


> I've got a question for those of you who have flown on overnight trips. What are some tips for falling asleep? I'd like to fly from the eastern US to Europe and most of the flights are overnight. Those lovely first class sleeper seats look great, but they're beyond my budget (eek!)



We fly overnight frequently. I can't sleep on a plane except for very short dozes. We have upgraded to business class about 5 times and have had very comfortable lie flat seats. We used air miles. Slept like a baby. Better blankets and pillows. Pure luxury.

We occasionally have been on half empty flights so you can grab 3 or 4 seats and lie down.

Once a year we fly to Michigan to see my family.  No problem with jetlag that direction.  But on the way home we leave normally about 4pm arriving home early morning.  Serious jet lag for at least a week.


----------



## 911

Short trips, meaning less than four hours, I like taking the train. Longer trips, I just want to get there, so I put up with the crap that goes on at the airport and fly. In fact, I am taking the train next week to New York City. I spend too much time in a car because it is part of my job, so I can do without spending any more time in an auto.


----------



## nvtribefan

bluebreezes said:


> I've got a question for those of you who have flown on overnight trips. What are some tips for falling asleep? I'd like to fly from the eastern US to Europe and most of the flights are overnight. Those lovely first class sleeper seats look great, but they're beyond my budget (eek!)



Xanax, Ambien, or another sedative of your choice.  And pray there are no restless children on the flight.


----------



## bluebreezes

Thanks Annie and nvtribefan for those suggestions. Hearing these tips first hand really helps. I suppose losing some sleep is part of the adventure, but I'd like to ward off as much lag as possible.


----------



## jujube

Time travel.  

Raining this week and too cold to swim?  Go last week when it was warm and sunny.  

Prices just went up?  Go last year before everyone discovered the place and sent the prices soaring.  

Hotel not finished yet?  Set your time machine for next June and be the first one to enjoy the infinity pool.

Dictator just took over and all foreigners' property confiscated?  Go back when the present regime is still in power, enjoy the tropical paradise and then quickly sell your villa cheap to your worst enemy.  Win-win!


----------



## oldman

I take it you are talking about long distances, so I always fly. I fly free and so does my companion. Right now I am sitting outside at the pool in beautiful Palm Springs. It's about 90 degrees and sunny. Flying back east tomorrow night.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Right now it's via train. I am personally boycotting airlines because of all the hassles associated with flying. Train rides are comfortable, smooth for the most part and usually less expensive than flights.


----------



## aeron

We now take most holidays by sea.  Travel by air is horrible, travel by rail almost as bad, and long distance by road is unpleasant and increasingly dangerous not to mention cramped.

Sea cruises are generally very comfortable and relaxing provided that the modern floating collection of slave caves are avoided,  European river cruises, especially on the Rhine are great as long as the cheap ones are avoided,  and the Norwegian fjords runs are never boring no matter how often you go on them.

Anyway aircraft on long haul routes always smell of sweat and feet, trains often smell of toilets, and I don't like being driven.


----------



## Chucktin

Train trips are less expensive than flying? How so?
We did Amtrak to PA last year and the tickets were more $ and the trip was longer.
Definitely an "experience" and in no hurry to repeat it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye

Well, I live in Hawaii, driving back to the mainland is really an option. And trains are out too.  So my trips start at either the Hilo or Kona airports, and usually a connecting flight in Honolulu.  

When I lived on the mainland I usually drove my car.  Never really been on a train or Greyhound, and I'm not an RV person


----------



## Wilberforce

My personal preference is by sea but not so easy across country.

I would go for the RV as long as it is very comfortable and had all the bells and whistles.

I hate restaurant food so I would have to take a kitchen with me LOl


----------



## oldman

nvtribefan said:


> Xanax, Ambien, or another sedative of your choice.  And pray there are no restless children on the flight.



I know this is a very late reply, but it may help someone else taking a long red eye flight. Look for a flight using a big plane. Overseas, that may be a B-777, B-747 or similar. Book a rear seat. Usually the planes are nowhere near full for overnight flights going overseas and you will be able to stretch out across a couple of seats. I would recommend taking a blowup pillow along, unless you call the airline and ask them if they supply pillows for that flight. Some do and some don't. I would also suggest using earplugs, so you can't hear the engines or the air system flowing inside the cabin. It wouldn't hurt to also take a couple of Tylenol PM a half hour prior to departure. Ask the F/A (Flight Attendant) to wake you about 1 hour before landing, so you may go to the lavatory and freshen up and then grab a quick small meal, like a coffee, or tea and a small breakfast sandwich. Most airlines have those available for purchasing. You probably will need to be seated and belted for the last 20 minutes of the flight as the pilots begin their final approach. 

I was a pilot for United for almost 34 years, but never flew international as a pilot, but did a lot of travel overseas as a passenger. It's strange to leave Washington, D.C. and seven hours or so later landing in London. We like London, although very expensive. I would rather go to Rome, but it is a longer flight. About 9 hours.


----------



## WheatenLover

It depends. If I'm going to an island, I LOVE taking the ferry, the longer the ride, the better.

If the dog is with me, I drive. If not, I fly if the trip is longer than a few hours.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Depends on when and how far.  We  have a campervan and we use that for most of our holidays.  However, we're "fair weather"  campers and early / late in the year, we take the plane.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I would have to say by car. My daughter married a military man and we have driven across country three times as well as to other areas of the US to visit. We saw so much that had we flown we would have missed it. I flew just once and enjoyed looking down at the clouds but could see that getting boring after awhile. Never went any place by train. I am trying to talk the hubby into one trip by renting an RV. I like the idea of campgrounds and preparing meals that way and also not having to drag suitcases into a motel every night. Having my clothes all hung up nice and neat. I think it would be fun. Also I've been bitten twice in motels by bedbugs and the motels weren't cheap places. No chance of that tucked away in the RV.


----------



## Manatee

bluebreezes said:


> I've got a question for those of you who have flown on overnight trips. What are some tips for falling asleep? I'd like to fly from the eastern US to Europe and most of the flights are overnight. Those lovely first class sleeper seats look great, but they're beyond my budget (eek!)



Business class is in between steerage and fir$t cla$$, and much better.


----------



## Manatee

FishWisher said:


> Ya just can't beat an RV (not a _mobilehome_! They stay in permanent parks.). In my case, it's a class A motor home. Gas prices have taken some of the fun and economy out of it, though. But it's still barely cheaper overall if one isn't in a big hurry.
> 
> For me there's nothing like spending nights free in my own cozy home. And a bonus is that they have anything you may need. Don't knock it if you haven't tried it! Eating one's own food (As cheap as eating at home), using one's own bathroom, and sleeping in one's own bed every night cannot be beat!
> I've traveled coast to coast and border to border with my RV and have had a wonderful time!



If it has a motor, it is a motorhome.  We did it cheaper with a small travel trailer, from Nova Scotia to the FL Keys, Coast to coast a number of times and British Columbia to Cabo San Lucas on many different trips which included 34 national parks.  We towed with mid-sized SUVs.  We got to go to all those places that the folks with the giant motorhomes went and had just as much fun.  We stopped at ages 81 and 80.


----------



## Manatee

Flying really and truly sucks, security is a nightmare, We prefer the x-ray machine, our metal knees set off the metal detectors. I never get the pretty girl that pats down my wife, I get the guy that looks like he was laid off by a septic service.  The seats are made for midgets and I am 6'2".

The last time we rode on a train was from Melbourne to Sydney in 1989.  The locals were nice friendly people.


----------



## Steve LS

SeaBreeze said:


> What is your preferred way to travel for a long-distance trip?



I have to say plane.
I just want to get there, for me the "trip" usually isn't much fun.

I've done bus trips. 
They can be OK but not my favorite.

Some can be horrible with tight seats and  unpleasant people, but some can be great.

We drive from NJ to Florida and back twice a year.
I don't enjoy driving at all but it makes the most sense for us right now


----------



## Knight

All of the choices except mobile home I preferred motor home. Other would be cruise. 

Train, bus, car or truck don't work very well for going to Maui. Cruise ship for multiple islands in the Carribean beats flying to each island. Chartering a catamaran to island hop is another great way to get around. 

Motor home was the way to go when we traveled with our sons in their early teens. Later when we traveled America by ourselves our car was useful. Amazing the lodging available all over America. Train only a couple of times going from Pittsburgh Pa. to Chicago. Was ok as an experience.


----------

